# Rocky Mountain High



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

The views form here were awesome. I couldn't get enough of it.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Wow! Those are some great pics. Where is that?


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

willfish4food said:


> Wow! Those are some great pics. Where is that?


It is up the right hand fork of Logan Canyon near the top of Mt. Logan.


----------



## Bhuntin (Sep 8, 2007)

gods country


----------

